# Moots stock or Moots cutom



## Buster65 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm deciding on whether I go with a custom or stock Moots. I like the geometry of the Vamoots but better Ti of the RSL. So I'm on the fence about paying up for the RSL custom frame or going with a stock Vamoots. I currently ride a Specialized Roubaix and am trying to get a Ti bike that I enjoy riding just as much. Any thoughts?


----------



## sw3759 (Jul 10, 2004)

if you get a full custom vamoots the upcharge will likely cost as much as a stock RSL or more depending on your dealer.
i own a 2008 vamoots and an new rsl (not built up yet) but if felt i needed full custom i would contact Kent Eriksen.almost went with the vamoots cr because i was concerned with tire clearance but turned out the rsl has more than enough for the tires and wide rims i want to run
but if stock geometry or stock with some minor changes like an extended head tube,etc fits your needs Moots has a whole lot of options to choose from and dont think they add a lot to the cost..


----------

